# Whats the best diet for type 1 diabetes?



## WreckTangle (Dec 4, 2021)

I have type one and a bowel condition and was wanting to lose some weight in the new year. I’m not overweight specifically but I have issues with my weight and have put on 2 stone and it’s bugging me. I just want to lose it so I can feel better about myself. 

I can’t find anything online about good diets for type one diabetes and a bowel condition. My dietician that I usually speak to is off on maternity leave till late next year so I can’t really talk to them. Someone told me to go to my GP about seeing a dietician but I don’t want to be laughed at because I’m not “overweight” and my “weight isn’t a problem”. My family think I’m stupid for wanting to lose weight when their “isn’t nothing to me”. No one gets it. 

Is there a specific diet I could go on that would help me lose the weight?


----------



## Robin (Dec 4, 2021)

A good diet is basically one that you can a) sustain and b) manage your insulin doses on. It doesn’t really matter which diet you choose, so choose one that will suit your daily life. 
If you are reducing portion sizes, or cutting out a couple of daily items, or cutting carbs, you will need to be confident at carb counting and reducing your insulin doses accordingly, but if you are, then there shouldn’t be a problem whatever you choose to do.


----------



## Inka (Dec 4, 2021)

I think concentrating on ‘tidying up’ your diet is a good start - ie eat more veg, cut down on junk food, reduce snacks and nibbles, stop picking at food, etc etc Find a healthy meal plan and stick to it.

If you know why you put on weight, then that can help too. MyFitnessPal is good for setting calorie targets and allows you to look over your daily diet.

BUT - leave it till the New Year! You’d be setting yourself up to fail if you started now. Have a normal Christmas/Winter break and start in the New Year.


----------



## WreckTangle (Dec 4, 2021)

Inka said:


> I think concentrating on ‘tidying up’ your diet is a good start - ie eat more veg, cut down on junk food, reduce snacks and nibbles, stop picking at food, etc etc Find a healthy meal plan and stick to it.
> 
> If you know why you put on weight, then that can help too. MyFitnessPal is good for setting calorie targets and allows you to look over your daily diet.
> 
> BUT - leave it till the New Year! You’d be setting yourself up to fail if you started now. Have a normal Christmas/Winter break and start in the New Year.


Thank you. I am starting after new year as I thought it would be stupid to start now. Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## nonethewiser (Dec 6, 2021)

Just eat normal healthy diet, there's no type 1 diet I'm aware of. Need to lose weight just cut back on calories & exercise more, simple but it works.


----------



## Annemarie (Dec 9, 2021)

My diet techniques are: 
never eat standing up 
always eat with a knife and fork. 
Digestive biscuit are such hard work with a knife and fork I give up.


----------



## Scruffy (Jan 3, 2022)

But what can you do when your insulin thwarts your efforts? My ‘fast acting’ insulin, these days, can work within 30 mins, or take 5 hours (yes, 5 hours) to kick in.  I am hating this stage.


----------



## Inka (Jan 3, 2022)

Scruffy said:


> But what can you do when your insulin thwarts your efforts? My ‘fast acting’ insulin, these days, can work within 30 mins, or take 5 hours (yes, 5 hours) to kick in.  I am hating this stage.



Are you sure your basal is right @Scruffy ? Having that wrong can mess up everything else.


----------



## Scruffy (Jan 3, 2022)

Basal is right, I’m sure, as most readings are within target.


----------

